# Loader driving tips



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey,
I'm NOT new to the business. I have been plowing roads with a Ford truck and doing shoveling detail for four years. HOWEVER, This year I am amping up and got a new parking lot contract that is pretty simple and easy. The thing is - i have never driven a loader before and that is what i will be using (Case 721E). I just want to know if you guys have any tips that you can give a beginner. Of course, I will have someone showing me the ropes at first and helping me learn but its nice to get lots of perspectives and input. Anyway, I hope this doesnt mean that you are going to tease me on here. By the way, I am a girl!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snow storm;1343027 said:


> Hey,
> I'm NOT new to the business. I have been plowing roads with a Ford truck and doing shoveling detail for four years. HOWEVER, This year I am amping up and got a new parking lot contract that is pretty simple and easy. The thing is - i have never driven a loader before and that is what i will be using (Case 721E). I just want to know if you guys have any tips that you can give a beginner. Of course, I will have someone showing me the ropes at first and helping me learn but its nice to get lots of perspectives and input. Anyway, I hope this doesnt mean that you are going to tease me on here. By the way, I am a girl!!


I am guessing you will be using a push box? Thing to remember is you can do alot more damage with a large piece of equipment. Take your time and year your seatbelt. I used to plow for an excavation company, and over the years I have seen some serious damage to property and equipment.

Welcome to the site


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's all about using common sense.If you use it,you'll be fine.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Watch out for the blue hairs walking in the parking lot.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

AHhahahha Grandview... 

Yupp as stated above. Loaders are just like a big truck, take it slow and just stay in your lane!

If you have to carry a box just watch the ends of it. In addition to to other people. 

There is really no "tricks" to it. Common sense!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

I can give you the advice an old sailor gave me when I bought my first boat over 25' long when I asked how fast should I pull into dock.


Never go faster then you are willing to hit it..


good luck and you will find it fun running a new piece of equipment.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Last year was the first year for a loader for me, I was nervous/excited to run it. We drove it home from a dealer that was about 15 miles away and that was my "training". The best way I think is once you get to know all the controls, take it for a fews dry runs and get familiar with where the snow is going to go, any obstructions or curbs etc. Actually after the first few storms I was kind of bored running it.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

CS-LAWNSERVICE;1343070 said:


> I can give you the advice an old sailor gave me when I bought my first boat over 25' long when I asked how fast should I pull into dock.
> 
> Never go faster then you are willing to hit it..


Love it! That's exactly my thinking.

I gotta say, just take it easy. Loaders do a good job of putting curbs and parking stops into the snow pile.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, as mentioned before, common sense is #1. With that being said, if you are NOT using a push box and just the bucket?, be very, VERY, *VERY* sure about what is hiding in the snow. I say this because most truck blades have a trip mechanism on them, so if you hit something, the plow folds or gives and you keep going. With a wheel loader (or backhoe, skid steer etc.) bucket, it is solid. If you have the front wheels off the ground and all the weight on the buckets front edge (This is especially true when trying to clear hard pack or ice), you can do some serious damage to water valve access covers, manholes or even strip up the pavement!.

The wheel loader is so heavy that as the operator, you may not even feel the bucket edge shearing off a small object like a PVC sewer pipe clean out cap or whatever else the geniuses left sticking up in the lot when they did the install. On the other end of the spectrum, hitting a manhole cover could be enough force to throw you out of the seat and into or through the windshield!. Good luck!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can tell you what not to do. 

Don't go for about 28 hours or more without sleep, then when returning the loader go around some jackwagon on a bike on icy roads and do a complete 360 on a 4 lane road and fill your drawers. 

It does have the side effect of waking you up though.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

snow storm;1343027 said:


> Hey,
> I'm NOT new to the business. I have been plowing roads with a Ford truck and doing shoveling detail for four years. HOWEVER, This year I am amping up and got a new parking lot contract that is pretty simple and easy. The thing is - i have never driven a loader before and that is what i will be using (Case 721E). I just want to know if you guys have any tips that you can give a beginner. Of course, I will have someone showing me the ropes at first and helping me learn but its nice to get lots of perspectives and input. Anyway, I hope this doesnt mean that you are going to tease me on here. By the way, I am a girl!!


Wear your seatbelt. We've replaced a few windshields; luckily, no heads yet.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

dfd9;1343357 said:


> I can tell you what not to do.
> 
> Don't go for about* 28 hours or more without sleep*, then when returning the loader go around some jackwagon on a bike on icy roads and do a complete 360 on a 4 lane road and fill your drawers.
> 
> It does have the side effect of waking you up though.


by my 28th hour i am usually seeing pink pandas appear lol. purplebou

No matter what im in, truck, loader... all the same!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1343767 said:


> by my 28th hour i am usually seeing pink pandas appear lol. purplebou
> 
> No matter what im in, truck, loader... all the same!


I saw pink elephants at hour 54 once. Snow plowing and sleep deprivation are the best drugs I've ever had!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1343767 said:


> by my 28th hour i am usually seeing pink pandas appear lol. purplebou
> 
> No matter what im in, truck, loader... all the same!


I like it when the road starts moving and the center line is dancing around. Definitely time for a nap at that point.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What about the clown faces in the snow that I've seen?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Landcare - Mont;1343738 said:


> Wear your seatbelt. We've replaced a few windshields; luckily, no heads yet.


Seen this happen, not a pretty site. Guy was in a grader and caught an inlet, he went through the windshield and it tore the turntable off.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

snow storm;1343027 said:


> Hey,
> I'm NOT new to the business. I have been plowing roads with a Ford truck and doing shoveling detail for four years. HOWEVER, This year I am amping up and got a new parking lot contract that is pretty simple and easy. The thing is - i have never driven a loader before and that is what i will be using (Case 721E). I just want to know if you guys have any tips that you can give a beginner. Of course, I will have someone showing me the ropes at first and helping me learn but its nice to get lots of perspectives and input. Anyway, I hope this doesnt mean that you are going to tease me on here. By the way, I am a girl!!


slow down when approaching curbs and yes wear your seatbelt and watch your extremities on plow. If your plowing on ice don't go too fast otherwise you are going to watch yourself crash into something in the slowest motion possible when you go to use your brakes. This is not a good feeling TRUST ME


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the GREAT advice!! Im hearing a theme and I will definitely remember to take it easy, wear my seatbelt, watch for obstacles and use my common sense. I am feeling so much more better about this new adventure ahead of me! you guys eased my mind a little. although i am still nervous, you guys helped me to have a little bit of confidence (but not too much!) THANKS!!!


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess I shouldnt try that loader wheelie i saw on youtube any time soon


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

snow storm;1344250 said:


> I guess I shouldnt try that loader wheelie i saw on youtube any time soon


I've done it once...on accident. I was loading trucks and came off the pile just a bit too fast. I had the bucket in the air and stood on the brakes just a little too hard. Didn't hurt the machine but it took almost an hour to pull the seat out of my butt.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1343774 said:


> I saw pink elephants at hour 54 once. Snow plowing and sleep deprivation are the best drugs I've ever had!





dfd9;1343883 said:


> I like it when the road starts moving and the center line is dancing around. Definitely time for a nap at that point.





grandview;1343890 said:


> What about the clown faces in the snow that I've seen?


Hahaha I've seen it all! 
im glad im not the only one who goes through this! I try to pull into the shop and take nap shortly after this "state"

Otherwise i become brain washed!


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Having operated plows etc for 12 years and being a cop for 8, the most interesting accident report I had to investigate was with a similar loader in a parking lot. I had not seen a Toyota Camry squished so thoroughly before. Beware of small white cars in deep snow that like to hide in blind spots. The only actual constructive suggestion I have is to drive and maneuver with your bucket or blade as low as practically possible so it doesn't obstruct your view and let sneaky objects jump in front of you for you to hit. Though, it is often really handy to lift it above anything you're maneuvering around, especially in tight spaces.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Heres one I learned. Ive been running them for years.

THEY SLIDE....I REPEAT....THEY SLIDE

The biggest meanest loader can turn into a flat bottom sled when its icy or you get that really slimey snow.
Especially with the traditional big lug dirt tires that most have.
Ive had a few "Jesus take the wheel" experiences. Its amazing how quick one of them can take off on you on a hill sideways.

I consider myself a skilled operator, I know how to get unstuck, I know how to control slides and correct.......But I still have had a few experiences that left me having to change my shorts.

Just keep that in mind. Theyre big, theyre powerful, they can move mountains, but always always respect them and pay attention.


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

i am hoping to eliminate the sliding factor by putting chains on the back wheels.  i am anticipating a little bowling alley action - but not too much, i hope!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Chains on a loader in a parking lot? Could damage the asphalt pretty quick. Just take it easy at first, loader are a blast.
If you have the ability to operate a plow truck you should pick it up fast. 
Good luck
Robert


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1349146 said:


> Chains on a loader in a parking lot? Could damage the asphalt pretty quick. Just take it easy at first, loader are a blast.
> If you have the ability to operate a plow truck you should pick it up fast.
> Good luck
> Robert


Yeah dont use chains! You might not see the damage yet, but in the spring you will!!!!!
How much do you think it cost to COMPLETELY a lot.... I bet its a **** loa of money! i wouldnt wanna do it!

Just one thing i remember from my 14 year old drivers ed class is:1 When sliding to the point where you cant stop, if necessary leave paved road and aim for something soft that will cushion the impact suck as Bushes....

I once had to use my plow to slow down while in my isuzu. it was a rear wheel drive truck and the median thankfully hadnt been plowed yet so i flipped the lights on and dropped the plow. Slowed me down enough where i could recover traction again!


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1349146 said:


> Chains on a loader in a parking lot? Could damage the asphalt pretty quick. Just take it easy at first, loader are a blast.
> If you have the ability to operate a plow truck you should pick it up fast.
> Good luck
> Robert


in my neck of the woods, no one is without chains. we can get up to 5 feet of snow in one day. wear and tear on the asphalt is expected. what's even better is that in the summer we get paid to do asphalt repair and sealing! definitely got some job security here  thanks for the boost of confidence in operating a loader.


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

dropping the plow while sliding is definitely one of the best pieces of advice i have ever gotten. I hope i dont slide too much with the loader but if i do go out of control i hope i can drop the bucket and prevent at least some damage... thanks Plow Man Foster!


----------

